# Daily driving and stretched tires



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

I drive 70 miles a day to and from work, I just orderded a set of miro 279 lm reps 18x8/9 and am curious if I can run a 205/40,215/40 safely or should I run 215/40,225/40 instead? I can run the 215/225 setup without rubbing just curious if the 205/215 setup would be safe to drive on as much as I do.

Thanks in advanced :beer::thumbup:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

you should be able to run a 205 and 215 fine. from what ive seen and been told driving on stretched tires isnt a big deal. i plan on running a 205/40 on a 8.5 and a 215/40 on a 9.5 daily. my friend drifts with a 205/40 on a 9.5 and hasnt had any issues


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

Cool thanks


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

If you can run a 215/225 without rubbing, then I would just do that.

A 205 on an 8" and a 215" on a 9" isn't too drastic though.

You'd be fine either way.


----------



## Tomppa (Jul 20, 2010)

I think they will be fine either way if you put enough tire pressure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

And assuming the tire load ratings meet the minimums for your car.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

i run 205/40s on 8s all around. daily driven. it isnt even all that much stretch. very mild.


----------

